# Info req'd for a transfer!



## trevtaff (31 Jan 2008)

Been doing some research into getting out of the British Army (Royal Signals) and joining the Canadian Signals!

I'm in the process of sorting out the "Big 3"!!!

Just after getting some info on whether or not the qualifications that I currently have are similar to the ones you have over there?

Any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## willy (31 Jan 2008)

Well, without knowing what qualifications you have, that's a pretty tough question to answer.


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2008)

If you look up the member "Towards the gap" he might have some current info on the kind of move you are contemplating.  He was in the RE and has only just gotten himself settled within our own 2 CER.

Try to PM him

Good luck


----------



## trevtaff (1 Feb 2008)

Cheers fellas,

Willy, I've sent you a quick msg, thanks!

Geo, I'll certainly try and give him a shout, thanks!


----------



## Canadian Sig (2 Feb 2008)

For the love of God! Why would you want to be a Sig in the CF??????? Are you a sado masochist?   ;D


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2008)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> For the love of God! Why would you want to be a Sig in the CF??????? Are you a sado masochist?   ;D



As people have said time and time again, the grass always appears to be greener on the other side of the fence.
Problem is, once you get to the other side of the fence and look over.......


----------



## trevtaff (4 Feb 2008)

You're right there but it's green either way you look at it!!!

But in all honesty, I'd rather be a Cpl again and do the job I joined up to do rather
than sit behind a desk as a SSgt and reply to returns that people already know the 
answer to but can't be bothered to do the work themselves.

I guess it's all about job satisfaction at the end of the day!


----------



## Bintheredunthat (4 Feb 2008)

I dunno - grass seems pretty green to me on this side.  Well, actually it's buried under a couple of feet of snow at the moment.  Any other Canucks out there wishing they were part of some other Army?  Not I.

It would be nice if you got to skip out on any portion of training considering your current rank.  I've always been curious as to how to gauge experience when there's no guide or clear designation of what is what.

I also wonder about some citizenship issues WRT training as I've been told some "to be delivered" equipment will be controlled so that any non-Canadian born pers are not allowed to even see this equipment.  Rules from our friends down south I believe.  

Let us know how it goes - I feel for you if you end up standing by a bunk in Kingston though for morning inspection.  Not that it's by any means difficult - I just know the feeling.

Anyone know if signing (bonus) incentives would apply for something like this?  I know they come & go, just curious.

Bin


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2008)

trevtaff... If "Towards the gap's" experience is anything to go by, once nationality/citzenship rules are addressed, you should be welcomed within the in the Sigs branch with open arms.  He went from LCpl in the RE to Cpl in 2 CER.

Look him up because his experience is very current - I believe he reported into 2CER within the last month.... Fresh indeed!
(Go to Members & look up "towards the gap" - you should then be able to PM him)

Good luck!


----------

